# My two and a half year progress pics



## Quattro (Jul 31, 2012)

I just wanted to post some Uptodate pics of my journey into natural fitness and body building.

I feel I've really turned a corner in the past year and I'm starting to really understand how my body reacts to different nutrition.

The first pic is 3 weeks after I first started...



This next pic was about a year or so in while I was on holiday, at this point I was eating everything trying to pack on size...



This is me now, I was happy with my size but not with the amount of fat I was carrying. Dieting was by far the most difficult stage and it took a lot of experimenting to understand what effected my body in the right way in terms of nutrition...



Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Props buddy. Great progress! :thumb:


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Very nice dude well done whats your age?


----------



## lordlucan (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice progress. Looking good mate


----------



## Acecurl99 (Jul 7, 2014)

It seems that you have done a great job. I always want to get a body like you. Now i am working on it. First of all i am trying to lose my weight. I hope within three months i will be able to get a good shape. Then i will start working for six packs. Do you have any suggestion for me?


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Really good results man. I'm putting on size but getting fat as **** in the process. haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great work mate.You're doing well :beer:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

It just goes to show what you can achieve in a short space of time.Well done mate. :beer:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

very well done.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Very well done! congrats!!

Not that it really matters its still very very good progress, but was this with or without AAS ?

Cheers


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

hard work paid off...

well done bud


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Great work! That's a properly impressive transformation and an inspiration to others.

It would be interesting to know what sort of training routine you found gave you best results?


----------

